# HTML Code Sammlung?!



## KAEPS133 (5. Juli 2011)

Hi

ich bin grade meine homepage komplett am überarbeiten und möchte auch so eine richtige Bildergalerie einbauen.
Da ich von HTML oder sonst irgendeiner sprache relativ wenig ahnung habe teste ich das mit dem NVU editor solange zurecht bis es passt. Vor einiger zeit hab ich mal eine Seite gefunden wo eine unglaublich große anzahl an Code und Skriptstücken angeboten wurde die man dort runterladen konnte. Damals hatte ich dort ein Newsskript zum Test runtergeladen. Nur leider hab ich keinen Ahnung mehr wie die Seite heißt.
Kann mir da vll jemand weiterhelfen? Oder kennt jemand eine optisch recht hübsche und einfach zu installierende Bildergallerie?

Gruß


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Juli 2011)

Bildergalerie: http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox/
Zu empfehlen und sehr edel. Für HTML geh auf:
http://www.selfhtml.org/


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. Juli 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Bildergalerie: Lightbox JS
> Zu empfehlen und sehr edel. Für HTML geh auf:
> SELFHTML



Ok danke ich werd die Galerie mal testen. selfhtml kenne ich schon. Ich hatte aber mal eine Seite gefunden wo lauter Code stand bei bei der Bildergalerie.

Ich bin leider irgendwie zu doof dafür =( 
Hab es nach der Anleitung gemacht aber dann steht bei mir nur #image-1 und ahc wenn ich darauf klicke passiert nichts -.-


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2011)

rel="lightbox" vergessen?


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Juli 2011)

Auf der Seite wird es eigentlich auch erklärt oder mal in die ReadMe schauen


----------

